# Vintage Bike Swap - Save The Date - - June 5, Tinley Pk



## americanvintage (May 13, 2016)

I-80 Flea Market - 19100 S. Oak Park Ave, Tinley Park IL  (behind CarMax)
Set-up 5-7 a.m. / $25 (space as large as needed)


----------



## KevinM (May 27, 2016)

Do you have a flyer for it?


----------



## DEBUTANTE (May 28, 2016)

KevinM said:


> Do you have a flyer for it?



Information is posted regarding the "bicycle show" on the I80fleamarket.com
Click on the red underlined heading: BICYCLE SHOW JUNE 5TH., and you will see the info for bicycle swap meet.


----------

